
How Good Is Tesla's “Enhanced Autopilot” Feature? - extraterra
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-good-is-teslas-enhanced-autopilot-feature/
======
matt_the_bass
Except for changing lanes and slowing on exit ramps. The features are the same
as on my VW Atlas. Personally I’ve been amazed and how good the adaptive
cruise control, land assist and front/back assist have been. If every vehicle
had these features I’m certain we’d reduce deaths today. I’m sold on it even
if it’s not fully autonomous or not a Tesla.

